# need id



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are around 4-5"
and are very mean,they attack your fingers through the glass


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think we'll have to wait untill you clear up the cartoonish bloat. Try some salt and turning the heat up to 300-325f


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Judging by the lips, and the color looks like you have bonified suckers in this posting


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont know but i want some do you ship
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i dont know but i want some do you ship
> dixon










soon i will they are currently breeding and the babies will be up for sale soon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm have you thought of a name for these fish yet LoL


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Hm.. looks like puffer-goldfish?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know but i want some do you ship
> ...


 nice one cant wait
dixon


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

These would be perfect feeders for my p's. Nice and fat! :smile:


----------

